# dripping shower



## TimboAnneski (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help I have a dripping shower in my Dakota 2006, how can I replace the washer as its a 160 mile round trip to Brownhill's


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

There may not be a washer to replace - it could be a ceramic type which would that control unit would have to be replaced


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you really need to go to "Brownhills" for that, there are 5 dealers on the Auto-Trail web site in Yorkshire, one of them has to be closer and should be able to assist, surely.

Steve


----------



## TimboAnneski (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve 
I rang Auto-trail aftercare centre in Grimsby today and they can't help me until JUNE.
So i have had a look at doing it myself it seems to be the O ring's I have put new one's in but still dripping but not as bad. going to try PTFE tape 
Thanks again
Tim.


----------

